# /dev/pts is empty

## Strayer

Hi,

I currently get many errors about pty devices:

```
login as: root

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Password:

Server refused to allocate pty
```

```
layer ~ # screen

Cannot access '/dev/pts/2': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/wgetpaste-2.12

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'
```

My /dev/pts dir is empty:

```
layer ~ # ls -lisa /dev/pts/

insgesamt 0

140766 0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   40 28. Nov 10:03 .

140756 0 drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 3820 28. Nov 10:03 ..
```

```
layer ~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/lvm/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,errors=continue,data=ordered)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sda5 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime,nodiratime)
```

kernel .config: http://dpaste.com/94313/

I guess I'm missing a kernel option...

----------

## Sujao

Does it work with a standard gentoo-kernel where you don't remove but only add options.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

 

that is probably your problem.

cheers

----------

## VoidMage

Probably not. I had 'CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS' is not set for ages (or, more exactly, years)

and never had a problem with it.

What's more, ls -lisa /dev/pts/ does list 7 ptys for me.

----------

## Cheba

Any solution to this?

----------

## salahx

It almost sounds like devpts isn't being mounted, even though mount says it is. Check /proc/mounts and make sure, as I believe "mount" gets its info from /etc/mtab which could be stale.

----------

## tomj44

did you use openrc 0.4.0 ?

----------

## Strayer

 *tomj44 wrote:*   

> did you use openrc 0.4.0 ?

 

Actually... yes.

I ditched the config and just created a new one and the problem seemed to be solved. Right now I'm starting from scratch since I kind of... killed my hard disk *coughs*

----------

## sleepingsun

Same problem here i just upgrade all things and also done with new kde 4.6.2 and cant connect to server any solution for this problem ?

----------

## Gooterz

Same here.. just build a new 64 bit system with no multilib?

----------

## 0n0w1c

 *Gooterz wrote:*   

> Same here.. just build a new 64 bit system with no multilib?

 

I too built a no multilib 64 bit and have the same issue.

----------

